# Devotion Car & Truck Club 14th Annual Toy Run



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Devotion Car & Truck Club 14th Annual Toy Run
Sunday December 4th 2011
Meeting at 8:30am at the pyramid building in West Sacramento.
Departing at 9:30am.
Police escort cruise through Sacramento and endup at William Land Park.
Free BBQ with an unwrapped toy
$5 Entry Fee if you want to enter your car in show n shine / trophies will be awarded.
All clubs and individual riders welcome.
Family event injunction with Sacramento Police Department to benefit families through out Sacramento Area. 

****PLEASE BRING AN UNWRAPPED GIFT****

If your car club would like to have their logo on the flyer please email to:

[email protected]

For more information or to be on the flyer call 916-239-5922


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*T T T!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ttt! For DEVOTIONS!! Can't wait always a good Cruz & cause..


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

TTT DESTINATION WILL B THERE ,:nicoderm:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

AZTECAS NOR CAL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...........T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> TTT DESTINATION WILL B THERE ,:nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> AZTECAS NOR CAL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...........T T T :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

If your club wants their logo on the flyer, please email it to [email protected]


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR THE DEVOTION HOMIES FROM THE DEVOTIONS HOMIES!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC (Sep 23, 2011)

​qvos to all my homies y devotion famms,was up big homies,putting it down for another good cause thats whats up homeboys ,keep on striving in a positive attitude for all the lowrider movement y sacramento califas,we send ours in full respectos,alratos thee homies y destination car club sacra califas will be in the house to support .....


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

LOW CREATIONS WILL BE SUPPORTIN. ALL THE WAY FROM FRISCO.


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DestinationCC said:


> ​qvos to all my homies y devotion famms,was up big homies,putting it down for another good cause thats whats up homeboys ,keep on striving in a positive attitude for all the lowrider movement y sacramento califas,we send ours in full respectos,alratos thee homies y destination car club sacra califas will be in the house to support .....


Thanks for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

E DUB said:


> LOW CREATIONS WILL BE SUPPORTIN. ALL THE WAY FROM FRISCO.


Whats up Low Creations!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

DEVO said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE DEVOTION HOMIES FROM THE DEVOTIONS HOMIES!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372947


ORALE! DEVOTIONS!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*T T T :wave:*


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

PREMACY C.C. will be there


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

Way Of Life (Vallejo chapter) will be there.


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACRAMENTO .CA:yes:


----------



## 100spokedaytonman (Aug 17, 2006)

*never even knew sacra had a aztecaS CHAPTER*



FLEETMASTER_46 said:


> AZTECAS NOR CAL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...........T T T :thumbsup:


...
NEVER KNEW THERE WAS A AZTECAS CHAPTER. SWEETTTTTTTTT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*T
T
T*


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

CANT WAIT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*U ALREADY NO WE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ...YUP YUP *


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

It's not too late to get on the flyer...We are still waiting on a bunch of other clubs to confirm that they are participating....Where's the Love?
All donations will benifit the children at the Stanford Settlement Neighborhood Center.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

we'd like to say sorry to everyone. We cancelled the show due to weather. we want everyone to enjoy themselves not to be cold and uncomfortable. So we will be moving our show to a warmer date. We thank everyone for all their support. Thank You Traffic cc. 

P.S. we are hosting this instead we hope everyone can come and help out. We are trying to raise toys for a good cause all proceeds will go to Sparks of Love. 
Our entry fee is a $5 unwrapped gift or whatever gift you can do. 



Lets make this special for all the kids. Thank You from Traffic cc. 10 am to 3pm


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*T
T
T
*:thumbsup:


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707 (Aug 26, 2010)

we will b in the casa :thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46 (Oct 22, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Luxurious will be there


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*BUMP 
*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

big john 66 said:


> *Luxurious will be there*


:werd:











RAYSMONTE said:


> ROLL CALL:
> 
> Destination
> Aztecas Nor Cal
> ...


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

viejitos will be there


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

1940chevy said:


> viejitos will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> JUST ROLLIN C.C.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

Thee Stylistics will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
​


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

SAC_TOWN said:


> Thee Stylistics will be there :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*T T T *


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Uso is there


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> Uso is there


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Uso is there


Dats Wats up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
USO


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
USO 
BLVD Bombs Sacramento

​


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*T T T*


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

whats up homies cant wait til Dec 4th :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

T T T :wave:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
USO 
BLVD Bombs Sacramento
Stylistics C.C.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT


----------



## modiol (Jun 2, 2002)

Duke's Sac City will be there.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

modiol said:


> Duke's Sac City will be there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
USO 
BLVD Bombs Sacramento
Stylistics C.C. 
Dukes Sac City


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*Here is the final draft for the flyer. We want to thank all the clubs in advance for your participation. We could not do this every year without your support.*


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: FLYER CAME OUT TIGHT , SEE EVERYONE THERE. DEVOTION PUTTING IT DOWN FOR SACRA TOYS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE THATS WHATS UPPP.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Count us in! See ya all Sunday :wave:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Cali4Life916 said:


> Count us in! See ya all Sunday :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
USO  
BLVD Bombs Sacramento
Stylistics C.C. 
Dukes Sac City 
California Lifesytles C.C.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

T T T we will see everyone this weekend.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

MR.BOULEVARD said:


> T T T we will see everyone this weekend.


:h5:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
USO 
BLVD Bombs Sacramento
Stylistics C.C. 
Dukes Sac City 
California Lifesytles C.C. 
Boulevard Image C.C.


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:nicoderm::nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

RAYSMONTE said:


> View attachment 399883
> 
> 
> *Here is the final draft for the flyer. We want to thank all the clubs in advance for your participation. We could not do this every year without your support.*


NICE
:thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

*Look for the Envee Mee models at the Toy Run* :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG GOOSE (Nov 13, 2007)

:drama:TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

TTT for a great cause!!!


----------



## SHAMELE$$ (Jul 21, 2006)

THROW BACK!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

CAN WE GET SOME LETHAL LOWS UP IN THAT ROLL CALL


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

lethalsdaname said:


> CAN WE GET SOME LETHAL LOWS UP IN THAT ROLL CALL


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

SHAMELE$$ said:


> THROW BACK!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
USO 
BLVD Bombs Sacramento
Stylistics C.C. 
Dukes Sac City 
California Lifesytles C.C. 
Boulevard Image C.C. 
Lethal Lows​


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

SHAMELE$$ said:


> THROW BACK!


X2 I GOT SOME ALSO....


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

I will be there to support


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

What street where the pyramid at


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

andrez said:


> What street where the pyramid at


the address is 707 3rd Street, Sacramento, CA


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
USO 
BLVD Bombs Sacramento
Stylistics C.C. 
Dukes Sac City 
California Lifesytles C.C. 
Boulevard Image C.C. 
Lethal Lows
BLVD Kings
Norcal Ridahz
Camaro Generations​


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## SHAMELE$$ (Jul 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:
Nice pics bro!!


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

Guess what Socios will be there tomorrow supporting :thumbsup: the cause


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

lo*lystics we b there


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

di colombian said:


> Guess what Socios will be there tomorrow supporting :thumbsup: the cause


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

chzmo said:


> lo*lystics we b there


:thumbsup:Thanks for your support.


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ROLL CALL:

Destination
Aztecas Nor Cal
Low Creations
Premacy C.C.
Way of Life (Vallejo Chapter)
Luxurious
Compadres
Estilow Sacramento
Relentless C.C
Strictly Muscle
Fifty Reasons C.C. 
Family First 
Just Rollin C.C. 
Solono's Finest 
Viejitos C.C. Sacramento 
Thee Stylistics
USO 
BLVD Bombs Sacramento
Stylistics C.C. 
Dukes Sac City 
California Lifesytles C.C. 
Boulevard Image C.C. 
Lethal Lows
BLVD Kings
Norcal Ridahz
Camaro Generations
Socios
Lo*Lystics


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

See ya guys at the Pyramid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

-Thanks to DEVOTION C.C for an other good toyrun. we had a good time see next year.


----------



## real68chevy (May 21, 2007)

BIG :thumbsup: TO DEVOTION C.C. FOR THE TOY RUN HAD NICE TIME


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you devotion cc had a fun time!!! see you guys next year!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

BIG THANKS FROM THE LUXURIOUS FAMILY TO DEVOTION C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME MUCH LOVE TO YOU GUYS SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT FUNCTION :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridetillidie (Sep 17, 2006)

Had allot of fun...great job devotions cc


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

ON BEHALF OF DEVOTION CAR & TRUCK CLUB, WE WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING OUT TO THE TOY RUN AND YOUR SUPPORT THRU OUT THE YEARS. WE HAD A GREAT TURN OUT AND THERE WILL BE ALOT OF HAPPY KIDS THIS CHRISTMANS.
*
THANK YOU!!!!*


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:thumbsup: GRACIAS FOR THAT BEST LUXORY .AWARD ,,,,,,, AND YES THE FAM BAM HAD A GOOD TIMES WITH THE DEVOTIONS CREW MUCH LOVE HOMIES .AND A BIG MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM THE DESTINATION FAMILIA.


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Anyone have some pics from this event


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sacra...692833850788?ref=ts#!/events/188660101218928/http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sacra...692833850788?ref=ts#!/events/188660101218928/


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C. (Apr 28, 2009)

[h=2]







DARLING DANIKA'S 2012 CALENDAR RELEASE PARTY/ CAR SHOW AND TOY DRIVE HOSTED BY THE THROTTLE QUEENS[/h]









*DARLING DANIKA'S 2012 CALENDAR RELEASE PARTY
*
SATURDAY DEC 10TH @ 9PM
SHAKERS PUB 
5940 SPERRY DR
CITRUS HEIGHTS CA. 95621

TOY DRIVE AND CAR SHOW HOSTED BY THE THROTTLE QUEENS c/c
****FREE ENTRANCE WITH AN UNWRAPPED TOY**** 

ALL TOYS WILL BE DONATED TO THE KIDS OF NEVER FORGET OUR FALLEN
WWW.NEVERFORGETOURFALLEN.COM



*FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE:*
http://www.facebook.com/events/188660101218928/

*DARLING DANIKA'S FACEBOOK PAGE:*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Darlin...1584854?ref=ts 

*DARLING DANIKA'S PICS THREAD:*
Darling Danika Pics​


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Looks like it was fun. Too bad I couldn't make it


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

hey wasup homies once again we had another great time THANKS SEE YOU NEXT YEAR "LETHAL LOWS"


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)

Check out the video from the Toy Run. We had a great turn out this year.
http://youtu.be/HCN_hcVKyQc


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

POORBOYS C.C. said:


>


nice


----------

